# Looking for information about Germany National Visa



## Bunni015 (May 8, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I recently got an offer from a German based company. They are expecting me to join by first week of July. However, in this context I am not very sure what kind of visa do I have to apply is it Job Seeker or National Visa. 

May be some of you think that the company might help me to understand about the process, Yes indeed they are helping . However, I am also keen to understand the process of getting work permit for Germany.


Please provide me the some links which I can refer.

Thanks
Bunni


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This site should give you some idea of the process involved: BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Work and career

Basically, it's up to the employer to obtain the Arbeitserlaubnis. Not much you can do until they have cleared you to work in Germany. Then, you go through your local consulate to obtain a visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

Bunni015 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I recently got an offer from a German based company. They are expecting me to join by first week of July. However, in this context I am not very sure what kind of visa do I have to apply is it Job Seeker or National Visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Bunni,

Congratulations on getting the offer.I am also planning to relocate to Germany but my real concern will be getting job there.What are the job prospects for IT industry in Germany?Is it easy to find a job there?How did you manage to find a job there?Did you yourselves apply for job via some jobsites.If yes, what sites did you refer? Could you please help me out in this front?


----------

